# كيف يتم اعادة بعض الاملاح الهامة للمياه بعد ازالتها من ro خصوصا فى شركات تحلية المياه؟



## im780 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*كيف يتم اعادة بعض الاملاح الهامة للمياه بعد ازالتها من ro خصوصا فى شركات تحلية المياه؟*​


----------



## ALAA ORABI (31 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم،،،
إن إضافة الأملاح بعد ازالتها هو أمر مكلف ، لذلك يتم تعديل نسبة الأملاح بعمل خط خلط يؤخذ من قبل الدخول على وحدات التناضح العكسي ويخلط مع المياه الناتجة عن وحدات التناضح العكسي ، ولتحديد نسبة الخلط تستخدم معادلة (mas balance).


----------



## im780 (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا للرد ولكن للتوضيح ارجو اغطاء مثال توضيحى وهل النسبة 50%:50% وكيف نحققها وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اضيف الى ما قاله اخي ان نسبة الخلط تعتمد على مواصفات الماء من المصدر اضافة الى مواصفات الناتج وبعد ذلك يتم تحديد نسبة الخلط بحيث تكون نسبة الاملاح الذائبة بين 250 و 500 جزء لكل مليون . 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمد بوحجام (1 يناير 2012)

هل تستطيع ان توضح أكثر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي محمد تحية
لو افترضنا ان مياه المصدر تحتوي على 3000 ج / مليون املاح ذائبة والناتج من وحدة ro خالى من الاملاح فرضيا ،
للحصول على تركيز املاح بحدود 300 ج/م مثلا نحتاج تقريبا لاضافة متر مكعب من ماء المصدر لكل 10 متر من الماء الناتج اي تخفيف عشرة مرات 3000/300 = 10 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## im780 (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا م / نبيل غواد الغبارى
معلومة جديدة وقيمة فعلا


----------



## ahmed appas7 (2 يناير 2012)

*dolomite filter*

you can use a dolomite filter - we already using it for producing a potable water from R.O water - dolomite is the Ca+mg - to increase the hardnes of water , but note we are using the dolomite to water outlet of mixed bed with 0.05 micro sim. conductivity


----------



## im780 (2 يناير 2012)

فعلا الخطوة دىمهمة جدا وهيا تسمى rehardening of water


----------



## أحمد عاصم النبوي (8 يناير 2012)

ALAA ORABI قال:


> أخي الكريم،،،





ALAA ORABI قال:


> إن إضافة الأملاح بعد ازالتها هو أمر مكلف ، لذلك يتم تعديل نسبة الأملاح بعمل خط خلط يؤخذ من قبل الدخول على وحدات التناضح العكسي ويخلط مع المياه الناتجة عن وحدات التناضح العكسي ، ولتحديد نسبة الخلط تستخدم معادلة (mas balance).



 شكرا لأخي المهندس علاء، وأضيف بعض النقاط لكلامه توضيحًا فقط:

أن المياه التي تؤخذ من القنطرة Bridge التي تكون من قبل مرحلة الـRO مباشرة؛ هي مياه معالجة بشكل مبدئي PreTreatment لنزع العوالق والرواسب منها حتى قطر ميكروني معين، وليكن 1 ميكرون Micron، لكن دخولها على خزان المياه المعالجة يعني إدراج نسبة من البكتيريا والفيروسات والعوالق ذات القطر الأصغر من 1 ميكرون إلى الخزان، وهذا يؤدي في النهاية إلى ترسيبات تتراكم في قاع الخزان.
يمكن توصيل القنطرة على محبس إبرة Neadle Valve وفتح المحبس وغلقه بحذر مع مواصلة قياس نسبة مجموع الأملاح الذائبة في الناتج النهائي لحين الوصول إلى النسبة المرغوبة، وعندها يتم تثبيت محبس الخلط على هذا الوضع.
بمعنى: لو افترضنا أن المياه الناتجة من الأغشية Membranes يبلغ مجموع الأملاح الذائبة فيها 25 PPM جزء في المليون، فأيًا ما كانت عليه مياه المصدر ولنفترض أنها ألف جزء في المليون من الأملاح، أو أقل أو أكثر، فسوف نفتح محبس الخلط (أو محبس الإبرة) إلى حد بسيط، ونقيس الناتج من خلط (مياه الـRO + مياه المصدر ذات الألف جزء في المليون) فإن كنا نريد أن يكون الناتج 90 مثلا، فإن وجدنا الناتج أقل: زدنا من فتح المحبس، وإن وجدناه أكثر من 90 ضيقنا فتح المحبس، ثم نقيس مرة أخرى وثالثة حتى يصل إلى النسبة المطلوبة، وهي 90! 

مراعاة أن كمية ناتج المياه من وحدة الـRO قد تتغير مع الوقت، إما لعوامل الزمن، أو بتدخل في ضغط الأغشية، كما أن مصدر الماء الخاضع للمعالجة قد يتغير تركيبه مع فصول السنة إذا كان جوفيًا، أو بدون مقدمات إذا كانت المياه من مصدر غير ثابت، ومما سبق؛ تظهر أهمية أخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة حتى لا تزيد نسبة الخلط أو تقل عما هو مطلوب، وأبسط طرق التأمين لهذه العملية هي انتظام أخذ العينات الدورية وفحصها وقياسها وتسجيلها ومقارنتها باستمرار، واتخاذ اللازم عند وجود فروق واضحة بين قراءات القياس في فترات متقاربة.
شكرا للجميع، وإلى اللقاء.


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس


----------

